# Another shark ?



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

So, I've been seeing a lot of bala shark questions, and I have one myself. How and when do bala sharks eat?
Now, this is not a stupid question. My shark is a monste, over 12". When I feed my other fish, he doesn't seem to eat. It isn't a disease. He hasn't eaten since I got him. He continues to get bigger, however, so there is nothing wrong with hem.
This is a legit question that I can't seem to figure out.


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

I wondered the same thing for such a long time...
until one day, I was watching my fish and WOALAH! my balas ate..
They are like minnows ... they scavenge off the bottom, and if you put a 1.4 zucchini elastic banded to a rock, they will eat that..
My sharks eat whatever food falls to the bottom ( and my pleco eats whatever they don't eat), they also tend to "munch" on the rocks and the deco that I currently have in the tank (not sure if this is getting algae or what it is) but they have very similar mouths to carps and tend to eat off the bottom of the tank.

At least, thats when and how my sharks eat!


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, and did I mention they go crazy for bloodworms?
That is the only food that they will literally swim in a circle for.
Everything else they ignore, but bloodworms.. they almost push other fish out of the way for.


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

as above mine will eat off the bottom of the tank
I also give me floating pellets like yours mine is full grown and needs more food


----------

